# Sick Crayfish?



## croneuse (Feb 8, 2011)

My crayfish starts to grow green algae like stuff on her skin. It start off small and now its all over her shell. On the other hand the male cray on the left of the picture is still bright orange. Anyone have an idea what is going?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.bluecrayfish.com/forum/index.php this should help


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its not an algae its a bacteria infection better to seperate it or else.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's an interesting problem.
Have you found a cause?

Does you crayfish spend lots of time on an open area and let algae grown on it?

You can try to stimulate it molts. For instance, make a big water changes with cooler water and move it in a tank with different water. Molting should cure it.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

I believe your crayfish has an ectoparasite called Epistylis, which is not an algae. If you Google "Epistylis in crayfish" you will find that it can be cured with salt baths, among other things.


----------

